# Does anyone have any specific information on, what would have to be the latest dialect to evolve in



## beneDictus (May 12, 2017)

....the English language as spoken in England...? West country dialect, with a strange mixture of northern, midland, and eastern counties dialects...which is still in the process of evolving, after years of relocation to the South West of people from the ''other side''...and, ''from up there''....who, of course, all brought their native dialects with them. Now, after becoming well and truly entangled with ''praper Debn...'' has begun to develop into its own distinct manner of speech....You will have to listen fairly closely, though, in order to understand it...!!


----------



## Warrigal (May 12, 2017)

Can't help you there. I speak Strine as my native language.


----------



## beneDictus (May 13, 2017)

''Goodonyer, mite...'' ''Nah wurries''....!!


----------



## beneDictus (May 13, 2017)

''Goodonyer, mite...'' ''Nah wurries''....!!
  Actually...i lived and worked in Sydney for a couple of years back in the early 1970`s. Do they still use the old expression, ''cobber'' up there...? Used to be fairly extensively used at one time...


----------

